# Lug Nut Size / Torque, 2011 335i Sedan and



## bmwauug (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi All, 

Can you please advise the size lug nut for the current BMW 2011 3 series sedan model? I am going to do my winter set-up soon (don't yet have the car) and am purchasing a Torque Wrench - jys need to know the proper size...also which torque setting to use. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated (also trying to figure which brand to use).


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

17mm, 88ft/lbs

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Bimmer


----------

